# Screenshot



## Panzer_57 (10. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

habe eine wichtige Frage. Ist es möglich mit einem Java-Applet einen Screenshot vom Browserfenster zu machen und ihn abzuspeichern?

jetzt schon danke für die Hilfe

mfg Panzer


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

Robot#createScreenCapture

Applets müssen dazu aber signiert sein und du musst wissen wo sich das Browser-Fenster befindet und wie groß es ist.


----------



## Panzer_57 (10. Jul 2007)

Kann ich einen Robot in einem Applet überhaupt verwenden?


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

Wenn es signiert ist sollte das kein Problem sein


----------

